# Rugby World Cup Sweepstake...



## PaddyD (Aug 21, 2007)

...anyone got one?  Planning on building one?  I'm setting up a sweepstake @ work & am keen not to reinvent the wheel if I can avoid it!

As an aside, I was just sent a spreadsheet which contained the following formula:

=sum(d4+0)

...I'm tempted to offer a prize to anyone who can come up with something more redundant


----------



## Smitty (Aug 21, 2007)

=SUM(A1+A2+A3+A4+A5+_Ad Freaking Infinitum_)

Found that in a _Finance_ guy's sheet the other day; even had him a colleege dergree. 

As for your sweepstakes wouldn't that be a lot like so many of the US Football pools that passed through here?

Who did the really spectacular one for Rugby a while back?  Wasn't it Denis?  If I remember that one even had team flags in it...I'll see if I can find that one, it was a full on app...

Smitty


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 22, 2007)

> Who did the really spectacular one for Rugby a while back? Wasn't it Denis? If I remember that one even had team flags in it...I'll see if I can find that one, it was a full on app...



No, that was Parry -- for the Soccer World Cup. And it was amazing. Maybe it could be adapted... ?

Hmmm.... just tried to locate the file but parry.co.nz seems to have lapsed or been redirected. Is Parry still running a site?

This could be worth a look... http://aaronheath.com/sportsheets/Rugby_World_Cup_2007.xls

Denis


----------



## Smitty (Aug 22, 2007)

> No, that was Parry -- for the Soccer World Cup. And it was amazing. Maybe it could be adapted... ?



Someone's got to give him a shout then; that thing was great.  

If it was Lacrosse I might actually give a schznit.

Good luck fellas!

Smitty


----------

